# Flashlayout in HTML



## Dustin84 (22. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinen Flashfilm in eine HTML Seite einbauen. Aber so, dass es alles sauber ist und zumindest in Safari,Firefox,Explorer richtig angezeigt wird.

Der Flashfilm:
http://www.moneyceleb.com/dustinrocker/Hauptfilm.html

Das gesamnte Layout:
http://www.moneyceleb.com/dustinrocker_7.jpg

Könnt ihr mir das erklären oder Links geben ?


----------



## Maik (22. März 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, wo das Problem konkret liegt, denn beim browserübergreifenden Test sind mir keine Darstellungsunterschiede aufgefallen, außer daß Opera die 'News' nicht anzeigt.


Browsercheck: FF 1.5, IE 6.0, MOZ 1.7, NN 7.0, OP 8.50 | Win2000


----------



## Dustin84 (22. März 2006)

ok, wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Das ist ja keine vollständige Seite. Da ist nichts ausgerichtet und die Site ist ja unten und rechts noch weiss, das sollte sich schon erweitern. 

http://www.moneyceleb.com/dustinrocker_7.jpg
So schauts komplett aus. Man muss da wohl irgendwas mit CSS machen (Tabellenlos)


----------



## Maik (22. März 2006)

Der 'dunkle' Hintergrund könnte als Hintergrundgrafik für das body-Element verwendet werden.


----------



## Dustin84 (22. März 2006)

wie meinen ?


----------



## Maik (22. März 2006)

Dustin84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die Site ist ja unten und rechts noch weiss, das sollte sich schon erweitern.


Erstelle eine Grafik mit dem dunkel(braunen) Hintergrund, die dann vertikal wiederholt wird:


```
body {
background-image: url([Grafik-URI]);
background-repeat: repeat-y;
}
```


----------

